#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in rajasthan | Best Btech/BE colleges in rajasthan

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Rajasthan:*
Indian Institute of Technology (IIT)Malviya National Institute of Technology (MNIT)Birla Institute of Technology and ScienceLNM Institute of Information TechnologyRajasthan Institute Of Engineering & TechnologyJaipur Engineering College and Research CentreMBM Engineering CollegeMody Institute of Technology and ScienceGlobal Institute of TechnologySwami Keshvanand Institute of Technology, Management & Gramothan*1.) Indian Institute of Technology (IIT), Jodhpur*

*Year of Establishment:* 2008.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Computer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringSystems Science Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 37,900/- Per Semester.
Hostel Fee INR 18,550/- Per Semester.

*Placement:*
The SPC-IITJ sends out invitations to the companies along with the SPC Brochure and other relevant information.Companies interested in recruiting would be required to register on the SPC website. As a part of registration, they will be asked to provide the company profile and the details of the person(s) who is (are) to be contacted for future talks.SPC will verify the information provided by a company and after its verification, a login ID with a password will be sent to the companies.Using online account, the company may add job offers, upload PPT slides, float common notices, view profiles of students etc.The dates of Pre Placement Talks (PPTs) will be decided with mutual consent of SPC and company.The company also has the option of giving their PPT via video conferencing. This can be arranged on any working day from 6 PM onwards, or any time on weekends.Based on PPT, students will have to submit their resume before a deadline specified by the company.After this deadline, the company will be provided access to the resumes of all interested students.Companies should short-list students before commencement of the Placement session.Placements will start from 1st of December and the schedule for the same will be sent to the companies by 15th November.*Address:* Indian Institute of Technology Rajasthan, Old Residency Road, Ratanada, Jodhpur  342 011 India.






  Similar Threads: admission in colleges in kota,rajasthan Top engineering colleges in arunachal pradesh | Best Btech/BE colleges in arunachal p Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Malviya National Institute of Technology (MNIT), Jaipur*
*
**Year of Establishment:* 1963.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringStructural Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Tuition Fee(annual)  INR 32,850/-
Hostel Rent  INR 4,000/-

*Placement:*
Highest Pay Package: Rs 9.88 LPA (Lacks Per Annum)Average Pay Package: Rs 4.44 LPA (Overall)Highest Average Pay Package: Rs 5.62 LPA (Mechanical Engg.)Numbers of Companies Visited : 104 (Highest so far)Number of Students with Multiple Placements : 195 (Highest so far)Total Overall Percentage Placement out of Eligible Candidates - 99.7 % (Highest so far)*Address:* Jawahar Lal Nehru Marg, Jaipur  302017 Rajasthan, India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Birla Institute of Technology and Science, Pilani*
*
**Year of Establishment:* 1964.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Courses:*
Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Instrumentation EngineeringMechanical EngineeringBiotechnologyPharmacyComputer ScienceManufacturing Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 62,500/- Per Semester.
Hostel Fee INR 12,000/- Per Semester.

*Placement:*

*Address:* Birla Institute of Technology and Science Pilani, Vidya Vihar Campus, Pilani, Rajasthan PIN Code - 333031 INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) LNM Institute of Information Technology, Jaipur*

*Year of Establishment:* 2003.

*Affiliation:* University of Rajasthan.

*Courses:*
Communication and Computer Engineering.Electronics and Communication Engineering.Computer Science and Engineering.*Fee Structure:*
One time payment:
Caution Money (refundable at the of the program) is Rs. 8,000.Admission fee is Rs. 3,000.Per semester ges:
Tuition fee is Rs. 51,000.Registration fee is Rs. 3,000.Hostel fee is Rs. 10,000.Mess establishment ge is Rs. 1,000.Mess ges are on actual basis. Current ges are Rs. 59 per day. An advance payment for the mess needs to be made. The amount is Rs. 7,500. It will be adjusted against the exact mess bill.*Placement:*
*Total Number of Students participated: 96*


*Total Number of Students placed: > 95%*


*Highest CTC: 8.50 (pa)*

*Average CTC: 3.25 (pa)*



TaTa Consultancy Services


Mind Tree


Tech Mahindra


CSC


Patni


Futures First


Ericsson


Samsung


HPCl-Mittal Energy Limited


*Address:* The LNM Institute of Information Technology, Rupa ki Nangal, Post-Sumel, Via-Jamdoli Jaipur-302031, (Rajasthan) INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Rajasthan Institute Of Engineering & Technology, Jaipur*

*Year of Establishment:* 2000.

*Affiliation:* Rajasthan Technical University.

*Courses:*
Computer EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:*

*Placement:* NA.

*Address:*  Bhankrota, Ajmer Road, Jaipur, Rajasthan 302026, India.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) Jaipur Engineering College and Research Centre, Jaipur*

*Year of Establishment:* 2000.

*Affiliation:* Rajasthan Technical University.

*Courses:*
Electronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*


*Address:* Shri Ram Ki Nangal,Via Vatika,Tonk Road, Jaipur, Rajasthan 302022, India.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) MBM Engineering College, Jodhpur*

*Year of Establishment:* 1951.

*Affiliation:* Jai Narain Vyas University.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMining EngineeringProduction & Industrial EngineeringB.E. In Information Technology*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* NA.

*Address:* J N Vyas University, Jodhpur, Rajasthan 342011, India.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) Mody Institute of Technology and Science, Jaipur*

*Year of Establishment:* 1989.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Courses:*
B. Tech. (Computer Science & Engineering)B. Tech. (Electronics & Communication Engineering)B. Tech. (Information Technology)B. Tech. (Electrical & Electronics Engineering)B. Tech. (Mechanical Engineering)B. Tech (Mechatronics)B. Tech (Electronics  & Instrumentation  Engineering)*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 1,82,000/- Per Year.
Hostel Fee INR 11,05,000/- Per Year.

*Placement:*
2013 Placements : Till Nov 2012
Accenture 170Ericsson 89*Address:* Mody Institute of Technology and Science Lakshmangarh-332311, Distt. Sikar, Rajasthan, India.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) Global Institute of Technology, Jaipur*

*Year of Establishment:* 2002.

*Affiliation:* Rajasthan Technical University.

*Courses:*
Branch
Total Seats
RPET Seats
AIEEE Seats
Management Seats
Tuition Fee Waiver Seats

Computer  Engg.(06)
120
84
18
18
6

Electrical Engg.(07)
120
84
18
18
6

Electronics Inst. & Control Engg.(08)
60
42
9
9
3

Electronics & Communication Engg.(09)
120
84
18
18
6

Information Technology(12)
60
42
9
9
3

Mechanical Engg. (13)
120
84
18
18
6

Computer Engg. (II Shift) (56)
60
42
9
9
3

Electrical Engg.(II Shift) (57)
60
42
9
9
3

Electronics & Communication Engg (II Shift) (59)
60
42
9
9
3

Mechanical Engg.(II Shift) (63)
120
84
18
18
6



*Fee Structure:*
Tuition fees*For B.Tech and M.Tech
Rs 60,000/- Per annum which includes Development fee Rs.11,000/-(Subject to revision by Govt.)      

Caution money (Refundable)
Processing Fees
7,500/- (One Time)
2,000/- (One time)

Hostel fees (Per Annum)

Double Seater
Triple Seater
Four Seater (Only for Girls)

72,000/-
66,000/-
63,000/-

Security money for hostel (Refundable)
10,000/- (One Time)

Book bank
5,000/-



*Placement:*
S. No.
Name of the company
Stream
Batch
Dates of Campus

1
BigStep Technologies Pvt. Ltd., Gurgaon
B.Tech.
2012
6th May, 2012

2
Larsen & Toubro Ltd.
B.Tech.
2012
4th - 6th March, 2012

3
TRIVENI ENGINEERING & INDUSTRIES LTD
B.Tech.
2012
9th February, 2012

4
Uttam Galva Steels Ltd., Pune
B.Tech.
2012
29th January, 2012

5
Capital IQ, Gurgaon
B.Tech.
2012
17th January, 2012

6
NEC HCL System Technologies Ltd.
B.Tech.
2012
22nd December, 2011

7
Bosch Ltd.
B.Tech.
2012
16th December, 2011

8
Steria India Ltd.
B.Tech.
2012
12th December, 2011

9
Syntel
B.Tech.
2012
20th November, 2011

10
Infosys
B.Tech.
2012
14th October, 2011

11
WIPRO BPO
B.Tech.
2012
16th September, 2011

12
Secure Meters Ltd.
B.Tech.
2012
18th August, 2011



*Address:* ITS-1 IT Park ,EPIP Sitapura , Jaipur.302022, India.

----------


## raymayank

*10.) Swami Keshvanand Institute of Technology, Jaipur*

*Year of Establishment:* 2000.

*Affiliation:* Rajasthan Technical University.

*Courses:*
Bachelor of Technology (Computer Science & Engineering)Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics & Communication (Part Time)Bachelor of Engineering (Information Technology)Bachelor of Technology (Electrical Engineering)Bachelor of Technology (Mechanical Engineering)*Fee Structure:*
Fee per year
*B.Tech.*
*B.Pharma*.
*M.Tech.*
*MBA*

*Tuition fee-Rs.*
49,000
40,000
49,000
38,500

*Development fee-Rs.*
11,000
11,000
11,000
11,000

*Caution money -Rs.*
7500*
7500*
7500*
7500*

*Registration fee-Rs.*
1000
1000
1000
1000



*Placement:*
Campus Placement happens to be a big success for SKIT students. Placement data for current session and two last sessions depicts the position in this regard. 
Top Recruiting Companies
Accenture Services Pvt. Ltd., BangaloreAdani Group,Bharti Airtel Services Ltd., DelhiBirlasoft Ltd., NoidaBosch Limited, JaipurGlobal Logic Inc, Noida (Off Campus)HCL Technologies Ltd. (BPO), NoidaHuawei Telecommunications Co. Pvt. Ltd. GurgaonIBM India Pvt. Ltd. Bangalore (BPO)Impetus Infotech India Pvt. Ltd., IndoreIndian Military Academy, DehradunInfosys Technologies Ltd., BangaloreKanbay Software (India) Pvt. Ltd., Pune*Address:* Swami Keshvanand Institute of Technology Management and Gramothan (SKIT), Ramnagaria,Jagatpura, Jaipur-302 025, Rajasthan, India.

----------

